# Candle massage??



## pepperi27 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm dying to make some perfume oils but not sure about the formula and what oil to use? Someone told me once to use fractionated coco oil about 2/3 and use 1/3 scent?? I'm not too good on measurements so is there some other simpler way to do it? Also I only have sweet almond oil so can I use this instead?? Would there be questions on allergies?? Another thing i'm dying to make is candle massage oils. Simply put burn the soy candle and pour the liquid over the person's body(perferably my bf lol) and rub away. Can anyone help me


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 12, 2007)

The candle massages are intruiging. I would be worried about lawsuits though if someone gets crazy & burns their partner. :shock:


----------



## copper (Feb 12, 2007)

Ooh, that sounds like a good valentines day idea


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 12, 2007)

well thats the thing. I made some soy candle votives and accidentally dropped some on my finger and it wasn't hot like burning hot? I don't know maybe your right.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 12, 2007)

It does sound like the perfect Valentine treat!

Ok, here is a massage candle that is also-edible.... http://caressingcandle.com/kissablekandleinfo.htm

It is a brilliant idea. The skin burn factor I find tricky. Haveing never tried one though... maybe they are not *that* hot.


----------



## Mindy (Feb 15, 2007)

I'd never heard of this before, but i actually saw some of these candles in a store yesterday. They had a creamsicle sent that smelled delicious.


----------



## BellaLei (Apr 18, 2007)

*Massage Candles*

I make these and I love them.  They will not burn you at all.  Here's my recipe: 

3 ounces of Soy Wax
5/8 Ounce of Shea Butter
.25 ounce of Coconut Oil
.25 Sweet Almond Oil

Place wick into tin securely.  Melt the above ingredients, scent with your favorite scent and then pour into containers.  These are great.  

Christy


----------



## Mandy (Apr 20, 2007)

Ooh, thanks for the recipe    :wink:


----------



## BellaLei (Apr 20, 2007)

*Massage candle*

You're welcome!!


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 22, 2007)

yeahhhhhhhhhh! Thank you so much and my bf thanks you! I forget my math its so sad but 5/8 is .40 ounces??


----------



## BellaLei (Apr 23, 2007)

*Massage candle*

5/8 of an ounce would be a little over a half ounce.  You can do 1/2 ounce and it's no big deal.  You're welcome!! Let me know how it works out for you,  okay? 

Christy


----------



## shilo (Apr 23, 2007)

How fun!!! I think i'm going to make these! My hubbies b-day is coming up and this would be a nice surprise for him


----------

